# Look 565 vs 585



## Moutain2Road (Jun 19, 2007)

I wanted to get people's opinions on the 565 versus the 585. I am 5'9" 190 lbs so stiffness is definately a consideration but in general I do more long rides with lots of climbing as apposed to short quick sprints. It has been very easy to find the 585 and it is definately a huge improvement over the 555 but I have yet to find a 565 to test. I would love to go with the 585 but I really want to know if it is work the extra $$$. Also what other main stream bikes should I be comparing the 565 too?


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

I have a 565 and really enjoy the bike. I've ridden a riding partners 585 and it frankly has a bit more snap than the 565, take this with a grain of salt since I'm 155 lbs. Good luck finding a 565 in a shop! It's a shame that most shops don't carry them. It's a really great frame at a fantastic pricepoint. I think the 565 is the "sleeper" of the Look line. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

I had a 565 in my hands over the past weekend and the finish on the frame was really sweet. The attention to detail has not been forgotten with this frame and I am guessing that it would make a great hill bike. Sorry I can not comment on the performance.

Stu


----------

